# Best plant to use on Aquascape TREE?



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

You don't really have to many plants other than mosses that work well for a tree. I saw a post where someone used cendol plant. I would like to see how azolla caroliniana would look as a tree. You can get red and green variations to mimic seasons. This a floater so not sure how well it would do submerged.

Anubias petite would probably look good.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

mosses are probably your best bet. I suppose you could figure out something with dwarf baby tears but I have a feeling it would be real tough to keep it in place. Maybe riccia?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

There is this tree that is using a stem plant, I think it's some species Ludwigia or Rotala.
Any idea how they got that to work? How do you think they attached it? 
The stem plants could grow well with just water column dosing?

I remember seeing some other trees using mini foreground plants, but I am a fairly new to higher tech demanding plants so I am not too familiar with the potential plants I could use for the tree.

I will probably go with a moss, but wanted to see my options.
Which moss would you guys recommend? Would prefer something that gets a more vibrant green and just looks overall much cleaner and bushier. Going for a clean tree look, like a happy looking tree of life, not a tree that looks messy, dark and spooky.
Any other species?


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

Christmas moss will make it look like a Christmas tree or like the picture shows. Weeping moss will droop down resembling weeping willow trees. Fissidens fontanus looks really nice.Also flame moss could be used. It grows wavy and vertically.

Pictures of mosses in this order:
Christmas moss
Fissidens fontanus
weeping moss


----------

